# Subchorionic Hemorrhage 8w, no bleeding



## ChiGirl18

I am hoping someone can share or offer some advice and comfort. I went in for a routine 8 week scan and check-up. The doctor found a subchorionic hemorrhage while doing my u/s. I have no had any bleeding. Should I expect to bleed? Baby was doing fine, measure great, strong heartbeat. I suffered a miscarriage in Feb and can't fathom the idea of going though another one. Very scared :nope::cry::nope:


----------



## sara1

Hi, I've had one too... they found it on the first ultrasound at 6w+4 and it was still there when i had my next scan at 8w +3, although the doctor siad it was getting smaller and seems to be resolving. I haven't had any bleeding either and my dr didn't seem particularly concerned, apparently they are very common, and usually go away on their own. He did tell me to avoid sex and heavy lifting. Try not to worry.


----------



## stardust599

I had one although I did have light bleeding on and off. It reduced gradually and by my 13week scan was broken up and almost gone. Apparently it gets reabsorbed or something. At my 20 week scan it was completely gone and hasn't affected the pregnancy - I'm having a very big healthy boy xx


----------



## poppy

I had quite a long, thin subamniotic haematoma (very similar to SCHs) when I was pregnant with my second son - I had a very small amount of spotting at 8 weeks (slight pink tinge in CM) and a scan showed a small SCH, it seemed to have resolved itself by 12 week scan and then was spotted again at 21 week scan and I was told it was quite long and thin (but looked like old blood) and was told it was a subamniotic haematoma and that I should come in for some extra scans to monitor it. All that time, apart from that tiny bit of pinkish cervical mucus at 8 weeks, I had absolutely no bleeding whatsoever - in fact, the doctor was quite surprised about it.

I ended up having to go back for another scan at 26 weeks to check up on things - in case it had grown and was causing problems with the baby's placenta. Luckily, it had resolved and had been reabsorbed and could not be seen at all. My son was born healthy and happy at 39 weeks and 2 days.

Try to not worry - I know it is hard, I used to Google SCH all the time and used to worry myself silly, but often the SCHs don't bleed and even if they do, they usually resolve themselves given time (usually by the 12 week-16 week mark - but even some of the ones seen at the 20 week scan, like mine, do get reabsorbed).

I wish you the best of luck and hope all is well.

xxx


----------



## ChiGirl18

Thank you all so much for replying. My doctor did not set any restrictions for me regarding lifting, sex, etc. I have a 1 year old who doesnt walk yet, so no lifting is not really an option. Just hoping and praying its almost gone by my next visit.


----------



## Toronto_Girl

Hi ChiGirl,

Did you get another scan yet or hear anything about your SCH?

They saw an SCH on my ultrasound at 8 weeks too. I'm supposed to go back on Tuesday for another scan...Hoping so much that it's getting smaller.

Regards,
Toronto_Girl


----------



## Lozdi

I had a SCH at my 8 week scan, I was told to expect some bleeding but I didn't get any- it reabsorbed. SCH are actually very common, and usually caused by the baby's implantation. If they were worried about the size of it, they would have told you. Try not to worry, and keep an eye out for bleeding, though you may be like many woman and not bleed at all, and find it has reabsorbed. :hugs:

I wasn't told to avoid sex/lifting either. SCH really are common- its just alot of women won't even be scanned til they hit 12 weeks when SCH will have most likely bled away or absorbed by then.


----------



## Bay

I feel as though i had written this myself. I had a scan last friday and they found a smal sch at 8+4. I have not bled at all which came as a surprise when i found out about it. 

Baby was measuring 2 days ahead with a strong hb of 172bpm. I also had a mc in feb and my mind is racing as i am frantically googling. 

I've been advised to have a followup scan in 2-3 weeks' time and hopefully it is resolved by then. Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## ChiGirl18

Bay said:


> I feel as though i had written this myself. I had a scan last friday and they found a smal sch at 8+4. I have not bled at all which came as a surprise when i found out about it.
> 
> Baby was measuring 2 days ahead with a strong hb of 172bpm. I also had a mc in feb and my mind is racing as i am frantically googling.
> 
> I've been advised to have a followup scan in 2-3 weeks' time and hopefully it is resolved by then. Fingers crossed for all of us.

Did your doctor tell you to do or not do anything? My doctor said to continue on normally. From what I have read, many doctors suggest bed rest or even pelvic rest.


----------



## ChiGirl18

Lozdi said:


> I had a SCH at my 8 week scan, I was told to expect some bleeding but I didn't get any- it reabsorbed. SCH are actually very common, and usually caused by the baby's implantation. If they were worried about the size of it, they would have told you. Try not to worry, and keep an eye out for bleeding, though you may be like many woman and not bleed at all, and find it has reabsorbed. :hugs:
> 
> I wasn't told to avoid sex/lifting either. SCH really are common- its just alot of women won't even be scanned til they hit 12 weeks when SCH will have most likely bled away or absorbed by then.

When did you discover that yours was reabsorbed? Were you able to continue normally after that (sex, lifting)?


----------



## Bay

I only picked up the scan results from the sonographer last night, so it was too late to go back to my doctor, so no advice yet. 

I have read that the advice can go either way (as in, bed rest or to carry on as normal), and it depends on the doctor's own philosophy about hematomas. 

I have a 21 month old, so it's difficult for me to go on full bed rest and avoid lifting heavy things. But having said that, I think I might just take things a little easier and try not to do as much as I did before.


----------



## flower94

I also just found out I have a large one of these... but I found out because I've had quite a bit of bright red blood twice now. 

I've been placed on moderate bedrest xx


----------



## pusheangel

I had a SCH at 6 weeks. I bled from 6-10 weeks. At 10 weeks it reabsorbed. I'm now in my 25th week. Don't lose hope. We were told that our chances of losing the baby we're pretty high during that time. But now our daughter is doing great.


----------



## ChiGirl18

Thank you everyone for replying to my message. I am happy to say that when I went in for my 10 week ultrasound, the SCH was no where to be found. I feel so blessed and as if all of my prayers were answered. Best of luck to each of you!


----------



## Toronto_Girl

Hi Ladies,

My latest ultrasound didn't show the SCH anymore. My results say "no uterine abnormalities", and the fetus and heartbeat are measuring on track. I guess my SCH got reabsorbed within those 2 weeks between scans. I hope your outcomes are good too. Please keep me posted, and let me know if you have any questions.

Regards,
Toronto_Girl


----------



## Toronto_Girl

Yay! That's great news ChiGirl! :)


----------



## Bay

That's such great news ladies. It's very reassuring to hear. Hopefully i can say the same at my scan next week. Please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Toronto_Girl

Hi Bay,

Did you get your latest ultrasound results yet? I hope all is well.


----------



## Bay

Hey TorontoGirl. 

Thanks for asking. I went for my followup at 11+5 a couple of weeks ago. Unfortuntely the sch is still there, but has shrunk. Baby was doing well and the sonographer was very reassuring. She said they're very common and usually just get reabsorbed, so i have been feeling much better.

I won't be having another scan until 18-20 week and hopefully it would have resolved by then. 18 weeks seemed like ages away, but it's really just 5 weeks away, wow time flies sometimes and at other times it's just so slow.


----------



## Altaecia

I went for an u/s two weeks ago when i was 6w since I had been having some brown spotting and they found a small SCH. I've been spotting off and on since then and I'm now 8 weeks along, luckily there's no cramping because if there was I'd probably be losing my mind. I'm not due for another visit until July 10th so I'm praying that it gets reabsorbed by then.

I'm so glad everything is going well for you ladies, if gives me hope! It also helps that the doctors don't seem to be all that concerned with me :3


----------



## ticking.clock

I had a scan yesterday, I'm 7+3 today
I have a bleed that's 9mm so going by some stories it's tiny (and that's what hospital told me)
I've been told to take it easy, and no sex but that's cos I had a MMC 3 months ago,
Hope it all goes ok this time x


----------



## Bay

Hi ladies,

I had my 2nd trimester morphology scan today and the sch had been reabsorbed. :happydance:

All the best.


----------



## lilmommie

I am currently eight weeks and I also have one....My dr. said nothin to really worry about, it'd most likely reabsorb! Try not to worry....even tho I know that's very hard to do. :)


----------



## Whatnow

Hi Everyone,

I am currently 13 and a half weeks pregnant and have been bleeding since I found out at 4 weeks I was pregnant. I have had an ultrasound every week since 6 weeks and have had Major Bleeds and passed clots to start with quite small but lots of them and old blood then within a day or 2 of that I will have a major fresh bleed with bigger clots everytime? I had my Nuchal Translucency Screening last Thursday and had been passing clots the size of my palm for 2 days prior and it showed a very healthy baby sucking it's thumb with a strong heartbeat. She did say that there was another clot she could see around the same size as baby with a little bit of it under the placenta but most on top of the cervical canal so hopefully she said it would just come out or the body will re absorb it. Today I had another major bleed, the biggest yet with a clot bigger than my hand that came out, it had white bits in it and some clear liquid and was very thick? I am still bleeding and passing kidney sized clots now. My OBGYN got called into emergency before I got to see him so I have to wait until tomorrow now before he will ultrasound me. I am so worried I have passed the baby. I have been on bed rest for nearly 7 weeks now...stressing :(


----------



## Bay

Whatnow, i'm sorry you have to go through this frightening experience. :hugs:

You didn't mention cramps, so i'm assuming that you aren't experiencing any? That is a good sign. Also, the huge clot you passed doesn't sound like your baby. At 13 weeks, baby should be quite visible to the naked eye, about half a banana, so i doubt that you passed the baby. I'm not a medical professional at all, and i am only expressing my personal opinion, but it sounds like you may have only passed some uterine lining and the white bits may have been tissue from there? 

I hope everything clears up for you soon. All the best. And lots of :hugs:


----------



## Whatnow

Hi Bay,

I have had some pain in the cervix area and the bleeding is stopping and starting, pain comes and goes and I had back pain earlier? I hope you are right and I see a happy bubs tomorrow? How much blood can you loose before you should get worried? Do you know what causes this condition? I do have endometriosis that was diagnosed 2 years ago via laparoscopy, I do have 3 healthy boys already aged 9, 8 and 5 on Thursday but I have also had a missed miscarriage before so I am really scared. I bleed with all the others but nothing like this it was just mainly spotting?

Thanks for getting back to me :)


----------



## Bay

Regarding bleeing, I'm not sure what the quantitative measure should be to be alarmed. But i guess if you are filling a pad every hour then that's a clear worry as you could be hemorraghing? 

Your cervical pain could be related to the hematomas near there. And with the bleeding, it could just be irritating your cervix. And i imagine it would also cause pain if your uterine lining has formed there due to endometriosis and then parts of it is shedding/tearing away.

According to my gp, she explained to me that sch's sometimes occur when a part of the placenta lifts up from the uterine lining around implantation. although your situation may be a little different in light of endometriosis.

Hopefully all the bleeding has been well away from your body and your baby is fine. I'm sorry i can't provide more reassurance. Fingers crossed things will be fine for you and bubba. Good luck and please keep me updated if yo feel up to it :hugs:


----------



## Whatnow

Hi Bay,

I saw my OBGYN today and he did a scan in his office and the baby is still there measuring 13 weeks 6 days strong heartbeat! Wow, I honestly thought with that size clot it had passed, he did say that he could see another big clot already forming and it will more than likely come out too soon, he can't guareentee that I won't miscarry as it is caused by the edge of the Placenta that did not fully attach and is letting blood come out and forming the clots. The clots being so large are the main concern, so I am back on rest for another couple of weeks and then see how it goes from there? He said it could go on until around 25 weeks and then repair itself or it could go on through the entire pregnancy? He is happy to scan me everytime I bleed to ease my mind and make sure bubs is still ok. HE said if I was to miscarry I would know about it as the the baby would come out and it would look like a baby now and I would pretty much go through labour pains. Here's hoping everything starts to repair soon! Thanks for the support I will keep you posted xx


----------



## Bay

That's fantastic news! Your baby sounds like a real fighter. Probably blissfully ignorant and very happy in there. 

Please take it easy, rest up and I will be keeping everything crossed for you that it all works out fine in the end :)


----------

